# LOL



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

"You there! Feed me. NOW."


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Love that pic.......soooooo cute!


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

cute cute cute!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh how cute..... that face... is just adorable.... :greengrin:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Awwwwwww!!! That is so sweet


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwwwww! Absolutely ADORABLE


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

It's an "lolgoat!" Very cute!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

What a face! :ROFL:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So cute!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

:slapfloor: I needed that laugh! Too cute. 

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

Noel is such a knuckle head. She begs for food anytime I'm near the barn. She'll stand completely still and cry at me thru the fence... like a pointing bird dog. It's pretty funny.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

That's an awesome pic -- goats really know how to win our hearts over, don't they?


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Gorgeous she is so pretty.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank you  They sure do know how to win you over! I've only had these girls since Yule, but I already have reservations in for more :help: lol!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh my goodness! That picture is just positively precious!!!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

AAAAWWWWWWW!!!!

Too cute. I love it.


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh my gosh, that's just awesome


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:ROFL: LOL
I'm sitting here half-crying this is hilarious- the caption fits it perfectly


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks lol She's a goober.


----------

